# Erfahrungsbericht

## Heliozentriker

Hallo,

Ist die Gentoo-Community daran interessiert einen (mittellangen) ca 50-60 Zeilen umfassenden Erfahrungsbericht

eines von Suse über Debian bei Gentoo gelandeten Newbies zu lesen, der dann in einigen speziellen Fragen ausklingt ?

Gruss 

Dieter

----------

## beejay

Ich persönlich bin grundsätzlich immer an sowas interessiert   :Smile: 

----------

## SexyT

Warum denn nicht. Her damit!

Ich selber habe mit SuSE 5.3 angefangen, dann zu Mandrake gewechselt, ein wenig RedHat 9 irgendwann und gerade Gentoo User!

Bin gespannt...    :Shocked: 

----------

## Heliozentriker

Hier der Erfahrungsbericht:

Architektur :

MB:    EG P6BAT-ME

CPU:  Intel PIII /700Mhz

RAM: 192 MB 

NET:  3C509

TV  :  TT- kompatible Buget-Karte

MPG: Reallogic Hollywood+

HD1:  13GB

HD2:    4GB

CDROM1 : CD 535 Teac

CDROM2: Liteon  LDW???

System hängt an Router : 192.168.0.1

Verwendet : Stage 3

Ausgehend von der Aufgabe einen Linux-VDR in meinem 2.PC mit allen Schikanen aufzusetzen, habe ich zuerst versucht, dies via SUSE 9.0 zu realisieren, was nach 3-4 vergeblichen Versuchen an diversen Fehlern scheiterte. Der nächste Schritt war, die auf Knoppix /Debian aufgesetzte VDR - Distribution der c´t 8/04 einzusetzen, was schlussendlich daran scheiterte, dass einige Mirror-Server, die für den Dowload einiger fehlenden Teile zuständig sind, nicht verfügbar waren. Ein Kontakt mit einem User des VDR-Forums, der seiner Aussage nach sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Gentoo gemacht hatt, veranlasste mich, diese 

Geschichte näher zu betrachten. 

Nach dem Download und Ausdrucken des Handbuches und der div. HowTo´s hab ich mich darangemacht das LiveCd-Image herunterzuladen, zu brennen und in Gang zu setzen.

Erster Eindruck: Die Jungs/Mädels die das Handbuch verfasst haben sind top! Sie wissen 100% was ein halbwegs erfahrener

Linux-Freak braucht! 

Also bis zum Punkt 11 : Abschliessen durchgekämpft ! Es schien erfolgreich !

Neustart : jetzt kommts, im Bootdurchgang :

1. Ich sollte doch DEVFS verwenden, da ja Gentoo dafür entwickelt worden wäre ?? oder ??

2. /dev/BOOT    : nicht verfügbar

3. /dev/ROOT    : nicht verfügbar

4. /dev/SWAP   : nicht verfügbar

5. /dev/cdroms/cdrom : nicht verfügbar

6. Kiste meldet sich mit bash....# :

7. deutsche Keyboardbelegung weg , mit loadkeys..... nachinstalliert OK

8. ifconfig: Konfiguration weg, zu Fuss nachkonfiguriert OK 

Frage :  Was ging hier schief ???

Massnahmen : 	/dev/BOOT in der fstab als:  /dev/hda1, ebenso /dev/ROOT als /dev/hda3 , 

		und /dev/SWAP als /dev/hda2 eingetragen

                            CDROM1 als /dev/hdc eingetragen

                            CDROM2 als /dev/hdd eingetragen 

                            neues kernel mit devfs gebacken 

danach Neustart:  Kiste meldet sich als : localhost/user: Bingo !

                          Trotzdem :

	            deutsche Keyboardbelegung weg , mit loadkeys..... nachinstalliert OK

	             ifconfig: Konfiguration weg, zu Fuss nachkonfiguriert OK

Frage : in welchen config files muss ich die Netzkonfiguration: IP.$, Broadcast $,  Netmask$ sowie das Gateway$ eintragen

            wie lade ich automatisch die de-latin1 keyboardbelegung ? 

Weiters Vorgehen : Installation XFree , KDE etc folgt, danach sollte der VDR Kram folgen

Frage : Wie finde ich die ebuilds für DVB, VDR, EM8300 und DXR3 ? werden diese unter diesen Bezeichnern in den packages gefunden ??

Hoffentlich war das jetzt nicht zuviel ??

Gruss Dieter 

( noch viel Arbeit vor sich habend !!  :Wink: ) )

----------

## primat

falls die Fragen wirklich noch offen sind:

Netz in /etc/conf.d/net

die keyboardbelegung /etc/rc.conf

Gruss

Sebo

:wq

Mist! war kein vi

----------

## furanku

```
emerge -s blabla
```

 sucht in den Paketnamen nach "blabla",

```
emerge -S blabla
```

 zusätzlich in den Paketbeschreibungen.

Frank

----------

## peje

die ebuilds für vdr findest du bei www.gentoo.de  unter downloads cvs

schau dir am besten das gentoo wiki an (musst googlen)

cu peje

----------

## Heliozentriker

@ Frank, Sebo u. peje schon mal dank! 

Wusste nicht, dass das soooo einfach ist!!

*****ggggg*****

Aber eine Erklärung, warum die Einstellungen beim Übergang von

LiveCD auf die HD verloren gingen, hat wohl  niemand ??

Jetzt ist Wochende !! Gentoo-freie Zone !! Bis Montag wieder !!

Gruss und AWDS

Dieter

----------

## primat

Weil das Live System und das installierte nichts gemeinsam haben! Du könntest auch won suse aus installieren.

----------

## sarahb523

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s blabla
> ```
> ...

 

"esearch" ist schneller und besser als emerge -S. einfach esearch nachinstallieren und ab und an mal ein eupdatedb machen (ähnlich dem updatedb für das normale dateisystem).

----------

## dakjo

Cool, mit esearch wusst ich auch noch net !

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

das mit den network-Einstellungen steht aber auch step-by-step im gentoo-installationsleitfaden  :Wink: 

Und das mit den /dev/boot Einträgen ist mir beim ersten mal auch fast passiert  :Smile: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Cool, mit esearch wusst ich auch noch net !

 

wäre mal toll wenn man mal irgendwo einen überblick über die gentoo eigenen tools bekommen könnte. Weiß da jemand wo es sowas gibt? Oder kann es mal zusammenfassen?

ich kenne bis jetzt

emerge

esearch

genlop

hmm wäre ja mal nen thema für nen neuen thread  :Wink: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> einfach esearch nachinstallieren und ab und an mal ein eupdatedb machen (ähnlich dem updatedb für das normale dateisystem).

 

Oder /etc/cron.daily/elocate mit folgendem Inhalt anlegen:

```
#! /bin/bash

                                                                                

if [ -x /usr/sbin/eupdatedb ]

then

        /usr/sbin/eupdatedb

fi
```

----------

## haceye

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> wäre mal toll wenn man mal irgendwo einen überblick über die gentoo eigenen tools bekommen könnte. Weiß da jemand wo es sowas gibt? Oder kann es mal zusammenfassen?
> 
> 

 

Hi,

Sowas ähnliches gibt es hier (auf englisch):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

David

PS: Irgendwann diese Woche kommt eine neue Version von esearch  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *haceye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sowas ähnliches gibt es hier (auf englisch):
> ...

 

wow da gibts aber viele tools. besonders appear hab ich schon immer gesucht. schade nur das es download-uri.sh nicht für windows gibt  :Sad: 

Es wäre wirklich toll wenn die ganzen einzelentwicklungen irgendwie mal gebündelt werden.

sarah

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Für VDR und Gentoo guckst du:

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/board.php?boardid=56&sid=ecbd4175d47c06e5e2a08a6b5ef8a615

Für das Wiki guckst du:

http://vdr.gentoo.de/wiki/

Sorry, ist nicht ganz aktuell (Kernel 2.4).

Aber im VDR-Portal gibts viele Infos dazu.

Für die ebuilds guckst du:

http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/media-tv/

http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/media-video/

Wünsche dir viel Spaß

Martin

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... schade nur das es download-uri.sh nicht für windows gibt 
> 
> 

 

...gibt es doch...  :Wink: 

schau mal da:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42522

das geht dann auch mit windows, html export, textdatei export für wget, usw, usw....  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

